# Just Rambling On



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Just rambling on here. Put a decent size cut on one of my fingers, so golf is out for a few days. Fooling around with a pocket knife,the blade lock failed, and the blade closed on my finger.

I was watching the Golf Channel. Seve is kicking butt from a past Open. Yes, I ordered it for a month just to watch the Open. I figured $35 was a pretty cheap ticket for four days of watching the Open. What are tickets going for across the pond for this event? I also noticed a few old timer, alleged, golf journalists don't seem to be around anymore now that NBC(?) now owns it. I still miss Kesler.

The GC/MD folks were talking about the "best player never to win a major" again. Donald, and Westwood were two prominant names. I don't know, but being #1 in the world with out a major is something to think about.Racking up a lot fine finishes with out a major is nothing to feel bad about in my book. Becoming #1 in the world is a "major" accomplishment. Another topic was which major was the most prestigeous to win. The Open, and The Masters were discussed at great length. Personally I like the Open more than the other three. I suppose it is the type of play that goes on over there. The Masters, and the U.S. Open shared my second place as favorites, for different reasons. The Masters for beauty the course itself, and the U.S. Open for how they set it up for play. That 4th major, to me is just another WGC event, although I do like the course they use to play this event.

Speaking of Majors should those one time winners of a Major, with very few, or no tour wins be considered "one of the luckiest to ever win a major"?

On another note I came into posession of a 37* Cleveland Niblick. It was in a $10 bin. Any one using one or more of these clubs? I kind of like it. I can control the ball pretty well up to 75 yards using it. Still not decided if I want it in my bag only because I don't know what club to take out to stay with in the 14 club rule. Right now My AW is the least used club in my bag. I have always maintained that if I could change a golf rule, it would be this 14 club rule. Make it 15 clubs and I would be happy. I have seen golf bags that had compartments for up to 19 clubs??? A long time ago there were no limits to how many clubs one could carry. 

My golf tip for this post/blog is, when ever possible, practice hitting balls from bad lies. This would include practicing putts that are not straight putts. Don't forget hitting some balls out of divots. We higher handicappers tend to play balls from spots other than nice fairway lies more often than not. By practicing from poor lies, we will have fewer surprises to deal with during actual play.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Open ticket price = £70 per day, about $110. Royal Lytham is a "park and Ride" which means parking a few miles away for about a further $7.50 and jumping on a shuttle bus.

Its on TV from 9:00am this morning - I'm sat here ready. But I'll be leaving home about 6:30am tomorrow, along with 3 golfing buddies, and will be in there by 9:30am. I've just looked through tomorrow's tee times and many of the players I want to see tee off mid afternoon - its gonna be a long day. Probably get home sometime around midnight.

Hope the finger heals quickly Frog.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I got up at 4 AM Miami time to watch it on television. This and the Masters are definitely my 2 favorite tournaments of the year.

There is one issue with the broadcast. Something in the background sounds like a helicopter, or a air conditioning compressor with an unbalanced fan blade. I can hardly hear the commentators over the racket that thing is making. Nobody on tv has mentioned what it is and when they move to certain holes you don't hear it. I wonder if they even know it's bothering their broadcast?

Having listened to all the commentary about who should win, I guess I'd like to see Less Westwood take the trophy home.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Dennis, that constant drone is a plane that circles the course all.... day, and you're right it is a damned nuisance. They're not using ablimp for the aerial shots. I'm back there tomorrow for the final day and would love to take an ack-ack gun!


----------

